# Introduction and advice



## Dmn0166 (Jan 26, 2014)

Good evening, 

I've browsed this forum from time to time and finally wanted to register to introduce myself and ask for your advice. 

I'm currently 26 years old. I'm 3 months away from graduating from salem state with a degree in business. I've been working full time at FedEx Express for the past few years as I go to school part time. 

Law enforcement has always been my dream. I'm looking for advice. If you were in my shoes how would you get into the profession. I know the next civil service exam is years away. I would love to get into FBI or DEA or something along those lines, but I'd like to know where I should start. I'd like to avoid enlisting in the military. Nothing against it at all, and it may be what I end up doing. I'd just prefer to serve at home. 

I'm a current Ltc class A holder and very efficient in all models of firearms. I'm in great shape and can expect to pass fitness exams. I have a clean background, always kept out of trouble.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks, 

Derek


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Enlist. Since you have a bachelors I believe you qualify for OCS, officer candidate school. Better than walking in the door at the lowest level...


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

I believe the army suspended the civilian to OCS program for the time being. That may have changed recently though. Nothing wrong with enlisting as an E4 in a job you actually want though. If you have any questions about enlisting with a degree pm me as that's the route I took...loan repayment is great.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Ok seeing as the OP said he wasn't interested in enlisting right in his post I'll chime in. Look beyond MA apply to every major city that is taking applications and be willing to move wherever hires you. NYPD, LAPD, Miami Dade PD, Washington DC, Baltimore....... )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah those pop up targets are pretty great


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Hate to burst the old bubble there, but if your going anywhere with FedEx you might want to stay right where you are.

Think working night's weekends and holidays, vacation pick in November or March and being micro managed to death.

That's if you can even get a job in the first place. Out of state or the service is your best option


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

263FPD said:


> Truth!!!


* AGREE 105 %*


----------



## Dmn0166 (Jan 26, 2014)

pahapoika said:


> Hate to burst the old bubble there, but if your going anywhere with FedEx you might want to stay right where you are.
> 
> Think working night's weekends and holidays, vacation pick in November or March and being micro managed to death.
> 
> That's if you can even get a job in the first place. Out of state or the service is your best option


That's currently the place I'm at in FedEx. We work every holiday except for a few, I worked Xmas this year.
Everything is seniority based so my 3 years in the company gets me an October and January vacation. Single days off are generally a random Wednesday or Thursday. It takes roughly 15 years to get a June or July Vaca. All days off for the year are bid on in may. That eliminates the ability to get a day or two off at any givin point outside of the yearly bid except for the obvious... Funerals, etc.

I'm not paying woe is me, or undermining your schedules. Just showing I'm not discouraged by ugly schedules.

I appreciate everyone's input so far.

Derek

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Dmn0166 said:


> That's currently the place I'm at in FedEx. We work every holiday except for a few, I worked Xmas this year.
> Everything is seniority based so my 3 years in the company gets me an October and January vacation. Single days off are generally a random Wednesday or Thursday. It takes roughly 15 years to get a June or July Vaca. All days off for the year are bid on in may. That eliminates the ability to get a day or two off at any givin point outside of the yearly bid except for the obvious... Funerals, etc.
> 
> I'm not paying woe is me, or undermining your schedules. Just showing I'm not discouraged by ugly schedules.
> ...


That's fine. Just as long as you know what your getting yourself into. The biggest thing and sometimes i get shit for this is............. MONEY !

At the end of the day you still have to feed your family and keep a roof over your head. Mass. is an expensive state to live in and once you get away from Boston the small towns don't pay as well.

Your 26 now, but without the Vet status you'll stay on the bottom of the list. Time goes fast waiting for the test every 2 years. Before you know it your too old.

The FedEx job doesn't sound bad. You might find in a couple years you have a shot at upper management and with the business degree you could do alright.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Plus last I heard, FedEx doesn't tell you where you can live like some PDs do.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> That's fine. Just as long as you know what your getting yourself into. The biggest thing and sometimes i get shit for this is............. MONEY !
> 
> At the end of the day you still have to feed your family and keep a roof over your head. Mass. is an expensive state to live in and once you get away from Boston the small towns don't pay as well.
> 
> ...


I remember hearing all the time, "Kid, you're young, you have plenty of time" when I was in my 20's.

Fast forward to now, good thing I had a contingency plan, because my main plan certainly didn't work out! Stick with fedex for a while, earn seniority, and by your late 30's you'll be in a great position I'm guessing. If you don't want to move to LA, and are determined to stay here for one reason or another, the near only shot you'll have, is to ENLIST. Sure, some people get lucky on the exams and get picked up, it definitely happens. Hedge your bet, spend the next 4 years serving.

My biggest regret is going to college right out of high school. That's what was done in the late 90's though, economy was strong. I probably could have made a career in the .mil, doing stuff I like. I watch documentaries on BUDs school and shake my head wondering...

Just my .02, and don't take my lack of good fortune getting into LE as the standard, it's just very common.


----------

